# Hello From Panama



## Prettorian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everyone, Im from panama and recently got my first 2009 2.0 TFSI in Black. Im interested in knowing other TT owners and see what are being done to improve porformance wise although so far very happy with it, the transmission is amazing and the power is awsome .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I bet it is'nt raining over there


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------

